
From Web to Native: A Journey in Interface Design - nvk
https://medium.com/design-ux/16ba59e72dae
======
RyanZAG
If only all designers were more like Cole Peters, the state of design wouldn't
be as terrible as it is now. Massive props on getting to the real issues in
this blog post, and I'll be directing designers (or at least, designers for
iOS) to this blog post first from now on before asking them to design
anything.

------
arocks
> What I realised, however, was that by not getting to know the iOS ecosystem
> in extreme detail before designing for it, I was completely ignoring the
> imperative for design to suit its context.

Good user interface design must always follow the maxim - Don't make me think.
Hence, context and medium is always key to interface design.

